# heeey



## lloydapalooza (Apr 3, 2007)

hey guys

i came here basically because ive always loved insects and have wanted to raise mantids ever since i saw the eggs at OSH when i was a kid. a few years later and im sitting here with with some hundreds of nymphs sitting on my desk. this place is a great resource for raising mantids with so much expert knowledge.


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome! Yes, this is a great place. Did you get the eggs from OSH?


----------



## stevesm (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome, have fun


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

